# Microdose magic mushrooms



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

I was guna post this a while ago but stopped my experiment short. I have some truffles dried and was putting approx 0.2g in my coffee. I thought I had some effect but then didn't have any on the 3rd day (planned on taking it every other day).. so the next day put 0.6g and then 0.8g in my coffee to no effect.. anyway I assumed I had built tolerance and kept wasting it in my coffee to no effect.

Long story short, it didn't take effect because the psilocybin didn't dissolve into solution. I took 0.2g dried on Thursday and felt a LOT better. Then took the same Friday and also felt better. But it also made my attention a tad worse because I took it 2 days in a row (and still feel the afterglow today).

I will take just under 0.2g tomorrow and do it every other day.. will aim to do this for a month and see how it goes. Will try and come back here to update it and stick to the schedule. Here is an interesting study. I liken DPD to PTSD more than any other mental illness

https://healthyposts.wordpress.com/2013/12/23/new-study-magic-mushrooms-repair-brain-damage-from-extreme-trauma/amp/


----------



## nocturnalman (Nov 15, 2017)

I would do a brain scan first ,then you will have ,in case something goes wrong god forbid ,a comparison of before and after.
Just try to get a referral from the doc ,tell him you have a family history of brain cancer ,and you feel like something is not right up there.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Standard marijuana induced panic attack started it for me so no brain scan necessary I feel. So many of my symptoms overlap with ptsd that it is a more helpful diagnosis for me to consider that my main diagnosis.

I have done a hell of a lot of research on this, it's not on a whim. The science and anecdotal evidence stacks up. It increases bdnf, neurogenesis, and is serotonergic like many antidepressants. It also deactivates the amygdala amd medial prefrontal cortex (mpfc). MPFC is overactive in ptsd and dpd. I believe (though not much evidence) that dpd also over activates the amygdala and causes hypervigelance..

And above all this it is having nothing but positive effects.. a bit of insomnia but more dreams once asleep (actually haven't dreamed in quite a while). Again evidence is scarce but I think we process a lot of trauma in dreams. I feel more rested when awakening, more relaxed, more confident, more social, more connected to my emotions.. slight slump in attention the first few days but this is improving as well now to better than usual


----------



## nicewon (Aug 10, 2017)

props to you for trying somthing natural that is known to help depression and other things and taking the right route doing it by not taking too much by micro dosing ect and not just shoving random pills down your throat with terrible side effects keep us updated


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Thanks I appreciate that. I am feeling better after just a week. Antidepressants have made me feel worse before better and with this it has been up and down but mainly up. I guess it is tiring because it it is activating brain regions that haven't been used.. like learning something new can be exhausting. Will update when things change further


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

So this is day 8. The effects have seemingly plateaued but at a good place. Mood is better and more stable and I'm still dreaming more. Energy and focus are up as is my drive to actually do shit which has been in the gutter for a long time. I am giving it 4 weeks before I come to any solid conclusions on it.

I would also add I am now dosing everyday at 0.2g to see if that improves things faster. This is the 2nd day of that though but ses to have a more positive effect. Will probably sustain that for 1 week then switch bk to every other day. Another thing I am microdosing is salvia.. I would not recommend this to anybody as it is the nearest drug other than cannabis that causes symptoms of dpd. People have out of body experiences and derealization and think they are objects in the room. It is a dangerous drug as I said but people that get these effects also take an absolutely ridiculous amount. I am microdosing and this shouldnt happen.

Annecdotally it helps depression for some and the kappa opioid system is involved with childhood trauma. In theory a strong agonist would down regulate these receptors. Salvia in a cigarette at a small amount did bring a lot of body relaxation so will see how that goes as well


----------



## Alterbridger (Mar 29, 2018)

Broken said:


> So this is day 8. The effects have seemingly plateaued but at a good place. Mood is better and more stable and I'm still dreaming more. Energy and focus are up as is my drive to actually do shit which has been in the gutter for a long time. I am giving it 4 weeks before I come to any solid conclusions on it.
> 
> I would also add I am now dosing everyday at 0.2g to see if that improves things faster. This is the 2nd day of that though but ses to have a more positive effect. Will probably sustain that for 1 week then switch bk to every other day. Another thing I am microdosing is salvia.. I would not recommend this to anybody as it is the nearest drug other than cannabis that causes symptoms of dpd. People have out of body experiences and derealization and think they are objects in the room. It is a dangerous drug as I said but people that get these effects also take an absolutely ridiculous amount. I am microdosing and this shouldnt happen.
> 
> Annecdotally it helps depression for some and the kappa opioid system is involved with childhood trauma. In theory a strong agonist would down regulate these receptors. Salvia in a cigarette at a small amount did bring a lot of body relaxation so will see how that goes as well


It's been a month now. How are you feeling? This is something I am interested in trying as well, but I'm curious to see where you are at mentally before I begin. Is your DP/DR gone? Is it less?


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

I used truffles and I think the potency went WAY down when I dried them. Put it this way, I took 1.5g dried which should have made me trip and did nothing.. so I have been taking 0.3g every other day and the effects are hard to see, but this is largely due to the weakness of them.

Interestingly when I took a trip dose a while ago I did feel less dp, more embodied and relaxed, amd just better in mood. I'm now out of them for a while so will have to see. I have been feeling better by just relaxing my focus on whatever it is on, just focusing on relaxing constantly throughout the day.. still taking the magic mushrooms and lions mane mushroom and also started cbd oil again yday.


----------



## Alterbridger (Mar 29, 2018)

Broken said:


> I used truffles and I think the potency went WAY down when I dried them. Put it this way, I took 1.5g dried which should have made me trip and did nothing.. so I have been taking 0.3g every other day and the effects are hard to see, but this is largely due to the weakness of them.
> 
> Interestingly when I took a trip dose a while ago I did feel less dp, more embodied and relaxed, amd just better in mood. I'm now out of them for a while so will have to see. I have been feeling better by just relaxing my focus on whatever it is on, just focusing on relaxing constantly throughout the day.. still taking the magic mushrooms and lions mane mushroom and also started cbd oil again yday.
> 
> So where are you now? What symptoms are gone?


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

I am feeling more relaxed and better mood but that is it. No breakthrough. Still taking a microdose every other day and just started 5htp.. that is having quite a profound effect on relaxing a lot more than last time I tried it. So that and niacin in the evening. Am soon to try DLPA as well


----------

